# صناعة البطاريات الجافة



## محمد ماهد (2 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
عاوز اعرف كيف اصنع البطاريات المسماه 6v , 12v -7 A ​*valve-regulated lead–acid battery*) ​من البداية الى التغليف والمواد المستخدمة فى التصنيع والنسب الصحيحة لخلط المواد واجوج وارخص الالات المستخدمة فى التصنيع.
ياريت تساعدونى​


----------



## محمد ماهد (5 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------

